# ss14 tractor



## badperformance (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a 1974 sears ss14 super garden tractor. it has a 14 hp horizontal shaft up draft carb engine. does anyone know the model number for the engine ? or carb ? my carb is shot . any help from anyone is greatly appricated.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's what I found. SS14 was made with a B/S 14 hp. Go to www.google and type in Sears SS14 garden tractor, there is alot of resources there. Look on your engine (engine cover or shroud) may be near spark plug or on the side of shroud there should be the model,type,and code of your engine. Also look on your tractor for model # of tractor, may start with 917.xxxxx.There is a guy on google site that has a 1971 SS14 his tractor model # is 917.25640. I looked it up on sears .com but it did not give engine #. Hope this helps. Brand's Small Engine (bser)


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah your model type and code will either be on the side or top, friend of mine had one of those, great engines.... all cast iron. Problem is, its so old the carb rebuild kit might have to be ordered and isn't a item they just have on the shelf.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bugman said:


> Yeah your model type and code will either be on the side or top, friend of mine had one of those, great engines.... all cast iron. Problem is, its so old the carb rebuild kit might have to be ordered and isn't a item they just have on the shelf.


if they are a respectable small engine parts store, they will have the rebuild kit because I believe they made one rebuild kit for the updraft carbs, that were a universal kit


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> if they are a respectable small engine parts store, they will have the rebuild kit because I believe they made one rebuild kit for the updraft carbs, that were a universal kit


True, tho most places out in the country for example usually from what i've experienced just carry the most used parts.


----------

